# Purchase Order?



## GroundsKrew (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I was hoping somebody could help me out. I found a screen printer that can do the print I want at a reasonable price and he sent me over a quote. He let me know the next steps are to sign the quote and fax it order along with a purchase order. What exactly does a purchase order include? Anybody have a sample?

Normally with screen printers, do they normally receive payment COD? Does the payment receive before or after the job is done? Please let me know any info that might help me placing my first order.


Thanks in advance!

Andrew


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

A purchase order includes all the details of your order including price, quantities, bill to address, shipping instructions, etc., etc. etc. I've included a sample that you can customize and use while you create your own. If you have Quickbooks or a similar accounting program it will generate purchase orders for you.

As far as payment terms, there isn't anything necessarily standard. Your screenprinter will set the terms. Usually you will pay after the job is done. Occasionally you'll have to pay 50% up front. Some printers will offer Net 30 upon credit approval. Some accept credit cards. It just depends.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I would recommend anyone in business to get into the habit of using purchase orders along with accounting software, like it was mentioned. Purchase orders not only help you track your costs it also guarantees your order is accurate. Whatever you have on your purchase order, cannot be disputed. If you are purchasing tshirts, it would be a good idea to name the tshirt, along with how many colors of ink and how many sides.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

I usually supply the purchase order for the client, another thing i do (because i am such a small company) is make everyone pay half upfront, unless they supply the shirts.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is a generic PO form we give to our clients. Just another to add tot he list.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I know this may be an old thread but I am going to give my question a shot. It may sound stupid but im not quite sure i understand i know how and when to use a purchase order form.. The supplier sends the form to the client to fill in? If so, how come it is the customers duty to fill in the PO# ? I am guessing that PO stands for "purchase order"? I may be wrong. I have a clothing brand and i am looking to create an order form to send to retailers along with a line sheet so they can purchase from us. Is this similar to these forms?.. Thanksss


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are selling product, some companies use PO's to indicate their intent. It is a binding contract, so to call for PO's from customers can be used to ensure they do not back out of their agreement to purchase said product. Since you have a clothing brand, when you make the sale, you can ask your client to send over a purchase order. You can send a PO to them for them to fill out, but I would only reserve that for those who are not accustomed to using the PO system. For most companies who you probably sell to, a PO is standard practice.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

JeridHill said:


> If you are selling product, some companies use PO's to indicate their intent. It is a binding contract, so to call for PO's from customers can be used to ensure they do not back out of their agreement to purchase said product. Since you have a clothing brand, when you make the sale, you can ask your client to send over a purchase order. You can send a PO to them for them to fill out, but I would only reserve that for those who are not accustomed to using the PO system. For most companies who you probably sell to, a PO is standard practice.


So basically when they agree to purchase from you the retailer will usually send you the 'purchase order' and you just confirm everything that has been determined? Or I am still not getting it? 

thanks!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

That is correct. I would usually tell a company to send over a PO. Most of the time, they will have their own forms.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

A Purchase Order is basically an official acknowledgement of an order. It is also used to verify exactly what is being ordered, quantities, price, order details, and shipping/billing info.
A PO can be used as a binding contract to aid the printer incase there is a need for legal action, like a customer not paying for work done which has cost the printer money.
Its there to protect the printer as well as the customer. If a printer shorts the customer or tries hike up prices, it would act as a binding contract for the customer.
PO's are a business standard that is in place to protect all parties involved.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok i understand better now. Although it is still not clear to me if I send over my own order form for them to fill out so i know what they want to order and the "PO" acts kind of as a confirmation of what they have ordered also? Or does the wholesaler not send an order form to the retailer? Does the retailer just list what they want and then it is written and confirmed in the PO at that point? I would have thought the wholesaler would send over their own order form to be filled out by the retailer. .?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Let's put it this way, when I make a purchase to a company, I have never had them send me a PO, I've always issued my own. I think this is the standard practice. Some companies may send over their own, but I've never dealt with any company that has done that, I've always sent my own.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

I deal with a lot of people who don't do a lot of this type of purchasing, so I send them a PO/order form. That way there is little confusion. If you're not comfortable with PO's, go ahead and use the one they provide. Just be sure to read it over well and keep a copy for your records.
If you're going to start making this type if purchase regularly, look at a few of them and look into doing your own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright! Thanks guys!!


----------



## ncbigfroot (Feb 4, 2007)

eikei47 said:


> Alright! Thanks guys!!


eikei47 You Have Gotten alot of Great Info Back so what u have to do is find out what works for you.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## Faced (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank You! This was exactly what I needed.


----------

